# want to catch some sharks...



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Need some info... I would like to try shark fishing. Would like to hear from you all on how to do this. I will be in the Vero Beach fl area and need to know everything from what lb. test on line. Mono or braeded? What hooks? What leader? What bait? If I catch some fish in the surf can I use them? If so what kind can I and what kind is out of season? What else is??


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

VICIII said:


> Need some info... I would like to try shark fishing. Mono or braeded? What hooks? What leader? What bait?


Wire leader,maybe 80 - 100 pound test (the Wiz of Koz can tell ya better), but learned up here at 3R's, 40 pound mono don't cut it, but it WAS fun while it LASTED.

Now, hooks, 10/0 - 12/0 maybe bigger your neck, bait, freshh, scar it and hope!

Good luck.

Have Jeep will tevel


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

cast in surf or just fish jettys?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, no rock hound, give me sand, but am sure Koz will give ya the info you are in search of. If you are in a certain situation, I believe, you can do a search, because, and don't remember how long ago, Koz I do believe gave me some tips.

Will search and post link if I can find, but pay attention to the WIZ!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.aroundtampabay.net/index-64.html

http://www.aroundtampabay.net/index-65.html

http://www.fishtobehappy.com/story....+-+Saltwater:+Shark&wt=Salt&ft=Shark&fst=mako


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

A Wannabes Guide To Shark Gear-Part I

http://surfsharking.com/v-web/portal/73/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=26

CIRCLE HOOK/LIVE BAIT SHARK RIG
http://surfsharking.com/v-web/portal/73/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10

The Sharkman [Love the music]

http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/sharkmanfla/?mtbrand=AOL_US

Shark Baits
http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/sharkbait.msnw

http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/sharkbaitcontinued.msnw


http://hometown.aol.com/sharkmanfla/page3.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/Biters101.htm

How to Photograph a Shark for Later Identification

http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/photo.htm

Recognizing Shark Species 

http://sharksurvivor.com/sharks.html

SHARK FISHING HANDBOOK

http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING/sharkfishinghandbook.msnw

Saltwater limits guide
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/guide.htm

Now That You Caught It, What is IT!! 
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/FishID.htm

I use a penn 9500 on a 15 foot surf rod spooled up with 30# Berkley big game. 100# mono to calcutta wire with 8/0 circle hooks with a sliding sinker with my desired weight attached .Either I wade out and cast or yak it out . Bait I use are junk fish caught from the river such as Blues, jacks,lady fish or rays . the bloodier the better.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for the info. A lot to chew on...


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

Is your sliding sinker sliding over the wire leader or over you #100 shock leader? How long is your wire leader?

Thanks
George


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

heren is russ's site
http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

100# Mono to wire with the slider on the wire. Stops the helicopter motion when casting the mother out there Av8tor. Let some slack out and the weight digs in and the bait moves away from it. The wire leader is 3 to 4 ft long with the 100 # mono about the same.


----------

